# Sad Day



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

My old Cabelas dry plus breathables have succumbed to dry rot. They were like a good broke in pair of PJ's. I haven't worn them much the last 2 years to prove a point to myself about how great the $99 waders are. But this year the $99's are rubbing my shin & calf that I have scar tissue on & its driving me bat $hit crazy. The instep is a little tight also. I'm not cheap but i'm not looking forward to dropping $300 on waders.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My shin got tore up yesterday from those $99 waders. They leak through the fabric also, and the boots are tight. 
Here's some Frogg Toggs if your interested. 
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/f...e-for-men~p~8401n/?filterString=s~hellbender/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rest in peace old waders.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your old waders, they can be like an old, fart-filled friend.
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/83092?feat=sr&term=waterfowl+waders&csp=a
Buy a pair of these, cry once, and be set for the rest of you life. They are the most comfortable waders I've ever owned and have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/83092?feat=sr&term=waterfowl+waders&csp=a
> Buy a pair of these, cry once, and be set for the rest of you life. They are the most comfortable waders I've ever owned and have a lifetime warranty.


No more lifetime warranty from LLBean......
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...-bean-scraps-legendary-lifetime-return-policy


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> No more lifetime warranty from LLBean......
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...-bean-scraps-legendary-lifetime-return-policy


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Honestly I can see why they might have changed this though, some people abused it I'm sure. Thankfully this only applies to stuff bought after February 2018 so mine are grandfathered in, but their new stuff is will only be covered for 1 season. Oh well, hopefully their quality stays consistent. I still stand by those waders though!


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I will live and die swearing by Rogers sporting good brand waders. They sell all sorts on their website but I’ve got one and I bought my fiancé one too cause I trust them so much. It’s a great store. I’d say they give better deals the Mack’s and that’s saying a lot. Give them a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Take them back to Cabela’s. They will give you a new pair. Anything with cabelas name is lifetime warranty.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Traded my dry plus waders in for new ones last year at Cabela's. The warranty is for seams and I believe dry rot would be covered. They will not warranty for holes. Mine were covered with little patches of seal dry but when the crotch seam went I decided to test the warranty and it worked. I think mine were 7 years old.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> Take them back to Cabela's. They will give you a new pair. Anything with cabelas name is lifetime warranty.


I wouldn't feel good taking them back, trying to get some kind of credit. I've got my money's worth out of them.

I wear bama sokkets when wearing waders or rubber boots. Dead of winter crew socks & bama's and my feet never get cold. But I'll need a size 14 to make the fit. 14's are not very common.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ducksanddogs said:


> I will live and die swearing by Rogers sporting good brand waders. They sell all sorts on their website but I've got one and I bought my fiancé one too cause I trust them so much. It's a great store. I'd say they give better deals the Mack's and that's saying a lot.


I bought Roger's brand breathables 4 years ago for $179. Haven't had any problems with them till opening day this season and split a seam just above the knee and was able to repair it with tear-aid tape. Disappointed they discontinued the ones I have for this year and replaced them with their 3 in 1 series.

After buying 3 pairs of Cabelas Dry Plus in 3 years and they have wouldn't honor their warranty because it didn't fall under their definition of normal wear and tear. I haven't bought anything from them in over 5 years because of it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> Take them back to Cabela's. They will give you a new pair. Anything with cabelas name is lifetime warranty.


Not no more, if it is normal wear and tear you will have a hard time getting anything back. Not to mention getting them to define what normal wear and tear is.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Critter said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > Take them back to Cabela's. They will give you a new pair. Anything with cabelas name is lifetime warranty.
> ...


Those were the days, unfortunately the Bass Pro policies have really changed the way Cabelas returns their own items


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hoopermat said:


> Take them back to Cabela's. They will give you a new pair. Anything with cabelas name is lifetime warranty.


That's a good point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

JerryH said:


> I wouldn't feel good taking them back, trying to get some kind of credit. I've got my money's worth out of them.
> 
> I wear bama sokkets when wearing waders or rubber boots. Dead of winter crew socks & bama's and my feet never get cold. But I'll need a size 14 to make the fit. 14's are not very common.


When you buy something with warranty, that's part of what your money goes to. I always but warranty items if they're more expensive just because that is worth the extra cash for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Sitka it is! $849 for waders?? Are people out of their %@&!ing minds? Oh the price to be cool. They would look good with my GameHide jacket though. 

Nah this go around I went with Rogers breathables with zip out liner. I'll give them a shot with review later. Only concern I have is the shell loops. How many 28, 20 shells will I'll loose bending over.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

JerryH said:


> Sitka it is! $849 for waders?? Are people out of their %@&!ing minds? Oh the price to be cool. They would look good with my GameHide jacket though.
> 
> Nah this go around I went with Rogers breathables with zip out liner. I'll give them a shot with review later. Only concern I have is the shell loops. How many 28, 20 shells will I'll loose bending over.


Let us know how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've had the same experience with the $99 waders as Fowlmouth, I come back wet and sore after each trip with them. Looking at the cabelas (because of the warranty) but it sounds like it might be best to look elsewhere.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I may try my pair of $99 waders this year. They're still brand new.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> I wouldn't feel good taking them back, trying to get some kind of credit. I've got my money's worth out of them.
> 
> I wear bama sokkets when wearing waders or rubber boots. Dead of winter crew socks & bama's and my feet never get cold. But I'll need a size 14 to make the fit. 14's are not very common.


I've had occasion to test the Cabela's warranty/guaranty on several occasions for different products. They have restrictions and limits on everything, including their branded items.

On the last pair of defective waders I had replaced, I had to ship them back to Cabela's (at my expense) for inspection to determine the cause of the defect. They determined it was defective and not caused by me and sent me a credit that I used to purchase a new pair at the Lehi store. I'm not sure if you can get them evaluated at the store level, but would suggest you call the store nearest you and ask them.

I'm pretty sure that the 'no questions asked' warranty/guaranty no longer exists beyond the standard 90-day return period for anything they sell without an examination of the product for cause of the defect. Some items they sell cannot be returned under any circumstances. But waders aren't one of those items.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Nah this go around I went with Rogers breathables with zip out liner.


So what you are saying is that you purchased Frogg Toggs, because that is who makes them for Rogers.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> So what you are saying is that you purchased Frogg Toggs, because that is who makes them for Rogers.


Well any good?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Well any good?


I know of several people that have them and like them, so I would assume so.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

My Cabela's dry Plus waders finally bit the dust this year also and unfortunately they're not even available at Cabela's anymore. I bought the Rogers breathable with a zip out liner also. I ordered a size larger than what I wear even though their description says they're sized a little bigger than normal and I ordered them in a stout size as well since it was the same size as a regular. I was a little hesitant at first when I opened up the box and they seemed like they were big enough for three people to fit in but I've worn them four times now and I could not be happier. They're the most comfortable wader I think I've ever worn , now we'll just have to wait and see how durable they are.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My La Crosse Swampfox waders leaked today. I'm going to try my $99 ones, but will be in the market for a new pair. Looks Like Rogers may be the way to go. Are there any better breathables out there?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> My La Crosse Swampfox waders leaked today. I'm going to try my $99 ones, but will be in the market for a new pair. Looks Like Rogers may be the way to go. Are there any better breathables out there?


Try some Aqua seal first.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Try some Aqua seal first.


I don't much care for the straps on those waders, and I think I've already repaired them once. I ordered a pair of the LL Bean ones. The neoprene straps look solid. I may repair the La Crosse waders as a backup.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So the Frogg Togg / Roger's waders got introduced to the swamp today. The instep is much better than what I had. The liner is nice & comfy and warm. And my feet don't hurt. I don't really care for the extra layer of fabric from the knee down. I see it tracking water & mud in a layout blind. But overall I'd give them a thumbs up


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

JerryH said:


> So the Frogg Togg / Roger's waders got introduced to the swamp today. The instep is much better than what I had. The liner is nice & comfy and warm. And my feet don't hurt. I don't really care for the extra layer of fabric from the knee down. I see it tracking water & mud in a layout blind. But overall I'd give them a thumbs up


Good to hear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I used my $99 waders last week and they worked fine. They do rub at the top of the boots, but not too bad. I didn't walk much in them, but for a paddling hunt they're fine. 

I used some AquaSeal on my La Crosse waders and so was able to use the for a walk in hunt. But the entire inseam is a definite weak point and is suspect for much of its length.

My LL Bean's arrived today and I'm impressed. There is no seam along the inseam area, so nothing to chafe and break down. The straps are really good, neoprene and nylon webbing, so they won't slip. The waist belt is also a nice feature. They're a bit spendy, but I think worth it, definitely the best I've owned.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After not having great luck with the last couple pairs of breathable waders, I find myself grabbing the neoprenes more and more this year. I actually have quite enjoyed being back in the neoprenes (never thought I would say that) I had a couple pairs of them that have been hanging in the shed for years. One pair still works and the others I got out the other day and the boots were dry rotted so badly I could poke my finger through them. I ordered another set of neoprenes from Rogers and got them yesterday. As much as I like breathables I think I'm going to finish out this season in neoprenes......


----------

